# Dandelion Wine



## mdprepper

As I see all of the happy little dandelions running rampant through the neighborhood, my thoughts turn to what I can use them for. A quick search of PS forums gave me a link to dandelion syrup and tips on eating the greens. http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/what-uses-dandelion-6182/ Alas, no one has shared a recipe for making Dandelion Wine.

I remember my Grandmom Dot having it on hand all the time, but her recipe is lost. *Would anyone care to share a tried and true recipe and instructions, tips? *

Please keep in mind I have never made wine before and I would like to not have to buy any special tools or ingredients (I am cheap, I mean..frugal).

Can I reuse empty wine bottles (with screw on lids) for the finished product or would I need special, new bottles with lids?

Thank you!:flower:


----------



## Toffee

mdprepper said:


> As I see all of the happy little dandelions running rampant through the neighborhood, my thoughts turn to what I can use them for. A quick search of PS forums gave me a link to dandelion syrup and tips on eating the greens. http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/what-uses-dandelion-6182/ Alas, no one has shared a recipe for making Dandelion Wine.
> 
> I remember my Grandmom Dot having it on hand all the time, but her recipe is lost. Would anyone care to share a tried and true recipe and instructions, tips?
> 
> Please keep in mind I have never made wine before and I would like to not have to buy any special tools or ingredients (I am cheap, I mean..frugal).
> 
> Can I reuse empty wine bottles (with screw on lids) for the finished product or would I need special, new bottles with lids?
> 
> Thank you!:flower:


Well, I can't answer anything specific, but if you can't get answers here then maybe try a local beer/wine making shop. And I would actually use bottles with corks and wax if it were me. That way you can get a good seal.


----------



## HillbillyPrep

I've made quite a bit of blackberry, peach, grape and even cantalope wine but never dandelion wine. If it runs the same as fruit it would be:

4 lbs. fruit
12 lbs. sugar
2 packs dry yeast

Pour ingredients into a 5 gal. bucket
Add water to about 3 inches from the top of the top of the bucket. Tap or spring water is fine.

For the first seven days the mixture needs to be stirred twice a day.

At some point during the seven days you'll need to drill a 3/8" hole in the middle of the lid and find some 3/8" hose to insert into the hole in the lid about half inch deep. 

On the seventh day when you have stirred it the second time seal the lid air-tight. It HAS to be air-tight.

The hose you inserted in the lid can now be run to a water bottle with water in it. This method allows for the pressure that builds up in the bucket to escape. You'll hear it bubbling every so often, that means its working.

Let it sit in a place where it won't get too cold or hot for six weeks.

After the six weeks it may still be building pressure in the bucket so I let it sit for about seven or eight weeks just to make sure. If you bottle it and pressure is still building it could git ugly. i've seen bottle explode when folks try to bottle too soon.

You can taste it after the six weeks but it seems to get better the longer it sits. 

We use a paint strainer to put it in 1/2 gal mason jars and let it sit for a few days before siphoning it into wine bottles. That allows the smallest particles to settle to the bottom of the mason jars and produces a very clear wine. 
I re-use bottles and corks. As a matter of fact most of my family and friends stop by for a re-fill quite often.

You really don't have to use wine bottles. Jars with lids would work too. 

Hope this helps. If you have any questions feel free.


----------



## md1911

HillbillyPrep said:


> I've made quite a bit of blackberry, peach, grape and even cantalope wine but never dandelion wine. If it runs the same as fruit it would be:
> 
> 4 lbs. fruit
> 12 lbs. sugar
> 2 packs dry yeast
> 
> Pour ingredients into a 5 gal. bucket
> Add water to about 3 inches from the top of the top of the bucket. Tap or spring water is fine.
> 
> For the first seven days the mixture needs to be stirred twice a day.
> 
> At some point during the seven days you'll need to drill a 3/8" hole in the middle of the lid and find some 3/8" hose to insert into the hole in the lid about half inch deep.
> 
> On the seventh day when you have stirred it the second time seal the lid air-tight. It HAS to be air-tight.
> 
> The hose you inserted in the lid can now be run to a water bottle with water in it. This method allows for the pressure that builds up in the bucket to escape. You'll hear it bubbling every so often, that means its working.
> 
> Let it sit in a place where it won't get too cold or hot for six weeks.
> 
> After the six weeks it may still be building pressure in the bucket so I let it sit for about seven or eight weeks just to make sure. If you bottle it and pressure is still building it could git ugly. i've seen bottle explode when folks try to bottle too soon.
> 
> You can taste it after the six weeks but it seems to get better the longer it sits.
> 
> We use a paint strainer to put it in 1/2 gal mason jars and let it sit for a few days before siphoning it into wine bottles. That allows the smallest particles to settle to the bottom of the mason jars and produces a very clear wine.
> I re-use bottles and corks. As a matter of fact most of my family and friends stop by for a re-fill quite often.
> 
> You really don't have to use wine bottles. Jars with lids would work too.
> 
> Hope this helps. If you have any questions feel free.


That sounds abou like the same recipe I use.. I was going to look for it when I got home. The main differance is I use 1 gallon jugs and put a cheap condom on the moth of the jar. It will expand as the gas builds up then deflate. I know its ready when the condom dosnt look like a party baloon.


----------



## *Andi

mdprepper said:


> As I see all of the happy little dandelions running rampant through the neighborhood, my thoughts turn to what I can use them for.


On a side note ... (sorry, can't help myself. :surrender

If you are going to gather in the neighborhood check to make sure no one has been out with the chemical spray or other treatments. gaah You know that prefect lawn and all... It is that time of the year.


----------



## CulexPipiens

This year I've been making Dandelion Syrup... well actually I've been trying to make jelly but it refuses to gel. I'm going to try a different brand of pectin for my next batch. I've made up about 2 1/2 quarts of syrup so far. After tasting it, very delicious, my wife is now thinking of trying to make wine so I will pass along the above recipe to her (and any other ones that get posted).


----------



## Guardian

Some good ones HERE.


----------



## mdprepper

*Andi said:


> On a side note ... (sorry, can't help myself. :surrender
> 
> If you are going to gather in the neighborhood check to make sure no one has been out with the chemical spray or other treatments. gaah You know that prefect lawn and all... It is that time of the year.


Yup, thought of that too. I am more concerned with trying to avoid where the neighborhood dogs have been


----------



## *Andi

mdprepper said:


> Yup, thought of that too. I am more concerned with trying to avoid where the neighborhood dogs have been


Good point!


----------



## Moose33

This thread made me smile. My Grandma used to keep a pint of dandelion wine in the back of her crisper drawer, behind the lettuce. For medicinal purposes only of course.  She always made daddy keep his beer in the same place. 
Take care,
Moose


----------



## mdprepper

Thank you everyone!

I may go a different route though. I found this and think it sounds yummy too. http://www.wayfaringwanderer.com/2010/04/10-things-you-can-do-with-dandelions_29.html

_Dandelion Aperitif (liqueur)
Pick dandelion flowers on a bright, sunny day. Place flowers in a large jar with a ½ cup of sugar and lemon peel. Cover with 100 proof vodka, and after appropriately 2 or 3 weeks, you will strain the flowers from the liquid. Bottle into a clean glass bottle that has a tight cork or top. Afterward, you are left with a delightful concoction that will serve as a lovely reminder of summertime._


----------



## *Andi

mdprepper said:


> I may go a different route though. I found this and think it sounds yummy too. http://www.wayfaringwanderer.com/2010/04/10-things-you-can-do-with-dandelions_29.html
> 
> _Dandelion Aperitif (liqueur)
> Pick dandelion flowers on a bright, sunny day. Place flowers in a large jar with a ½ cup of sugar and lemon peel. Cover with 100 proof vodka, and after appropriately 2 or 3 weeks, you will strain the flowers from the liquid. Bottle into a clean glass bottle that has a tight cork or top. Afterward, you are left with a delightful concoction that will serve as a lovely reminder of summertime._


:gaah:

When is the New Moon .... (Andi puts down Dandelion Aperitif on the "to make list"!)

Thanks!


----------



## Woody

My memory fails me at times but mine were more like Vengeful’s link recipes. Dump blossoms in the crock (with petals on). Look in crock to determine about how many gallons of water it will take to cover the blossoms and dissolve about 3# of sugar per gallon. Add a box of regular raisins (1# box I think) per gallon and a few oranges, depended on what I had on hand. I don’t remember ever putting in more than 3 or 4 oranges for a 5 or 8 gallon batch. If there were some ‘dredges’ around or I had a small batch of something or leftover fruit I would dump that in too. Then fill crock with warm water to where it covers the flowers. I kept a culture of yeast going so I’d make a starter and dump that all into the crock. Cover with a plastic garbage bag and a piece of plywood. Stir daily and make sure to dip a finger every day to see how the flavor was developing. I pretty much always did some adjusting as the primary ferment went along. A bit more water as it was still too sweet, maybe more dandelions if I went out picking again, some strawberries… whatever, to adjust the taste.

When it gets to a low boil (very few bubbles and foam) taste a last time then strain and put in secondary fermentation. Make sure to squeeze those blossoms good to get out all that flavor! Every year was different and that made it exciting. I don’t think I could have duplicated any batch of wine I ever made, basic recipe yes, exact flavor no.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

I've made dandelion wine a few times. Great results each time. For one gallon of wine you will need approximately 4 cups of dandelion petals. No green stuff! Boil some water and add the petals after the water is at a boil to make a tea. Steep the petals to make a tea and begin to add sugar slowly. USING a hydrometer (they are cheap, get a couple), add sugar until you get a reading of 1.035. Soak a pound of golden raisons in a separate container until the begin to plump. Discard the water, it contains sulphites and will inhabit yeast growth. Chop the raisins coarsely and add to the must (dandelion tea/sugar blend). The specific gravity (sugar content) with the raisins added should be about 1.050 to 1.075 (add some sugar to adjust).
Creaste a yeast starter. A yeast starter is just rehydrated yeast with a bit of sugar and nutrient (apple juice works well too). You'll know it's good when it's foaming. Add the yeast starter to the must and allow to ferment. 
After a few days, take a hydrometer reading. Around .99 or lower and the wine is finished. Transfer it to a clean container leaving the sediment behind. Allow more sediment to fall out over the net few days. At the point it is crucial to keep air from the wine. Use and airlock, they cast about a buck and are worth it. After a few days transfer to another clean container, the wine should be clear now. Add some potassium metabisulfite. 1/8 teaspoon should work. Bottle and cap scurly, allow wine to age for at LEAST 3 months. or it will taste harsh. Wine takes time.
Don't blindly add sugar without using a hydrometer. Too much alcohol and you can't taste the wine.


----------



## UniqueOldGal

THANK YOU for this thread! I have a lot of dandelions all over my place this year and am going to experiment ! I wanted to make wine and probably will get some supplies for that but the vodka option is interesting and so much easier as is syrup and such...... If something tastes great I'll post later about it! So glad you folks have looked into this!!!!!!!!!!!!! I LOVE THIS FORUM SO MUCH


----------

